# Filetrip cleanup.



## Rydian (Dec 30, 2010)

Specifically the DS cheats section.
It's so full of so many slightly-modified cheat files for so much crap nobody cares about that it's hard to find the real stuff.

I mean I could list examples, but it's almost everything.  Am I the only one that feels this way?

Yes I know staff doesn't have the time for this crap, but could users have a way to vote on files, and down votes would lower placement in search results, or something like that?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 30, 2010)

I agree that FileTrip needs a clean up, but I've mostly seen it in the DS Game Saves section.


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 30, 2010)

I too have noticed that finding cheat files on Filetrip is difficult due to the unnecessarily large amount of cheat files available. A voting system would fix this issue. Therefore, I support this suggestion and I think everyone will.


----------



## basher11 (Dec 30, 2010)

you guys could just go to cheats.gbatemp.net for the latest cheat files..


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 30, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> you guys could just go to cheats.gbatemp.net for the latest cheat files..


This.


I don't see why you're whining, because cheats.gbatemp is way more direct and simple.


----------



## Shiro09 (Dec 30, 2010)

I agree, my computer always lags when I search for things in Filetrip because of the huga amount of files.


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 30, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't a problem that affects the cheats section only. It affects the whole of Filetrip. A good cleanup is greatly needed.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 30, 2010)

There's reasons to go on filetrip other than getting the single latest cheat pack, guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I just used that example because it's one of the easiest to see how it's an issue.


----------



## Another World (Dec 30, 2010)

gba and nds are pretty well organized except for a few files outside the new category headings. i was very adamant about keeping those areas organized on the old system, when the files were moved over to filetrip they pretty much stayed that way. when i find a file outside of a group i fix it. i also try to add readme information for files hosted years ago as well as change logs. i also add old versions of files which were missing from the start. 

if the rest of the staff wanted to get involved, they probably would. you have to understand that cleaning up the entire system would be a huge project. i don't think any 1 person would do it and having multiple people do it would mean different organizational structures. its a good idea but not one that is going to take off because 10 people have an issue with the current structure.

-another world


----------



## Rydian (Dec 30, 2010)

It's why I'm asking for users to be able to help.


----------



## VatoLoco (Dec 30, 2010)

you can help. at filetrip theres an option along the right side for 'flagging' a file and submitting it along with the reason it should be removed.
i know its only file by file, and it needs to be looked at by a staff member before its removed, but at least we're (normal members) not totally helpless about getting rid of crap and duplicate files.


----------



## granville (Dec 30, 2010)

I noticed a few GBA rom hacks in their respective sections (for Fire Red) that are prepatched GBA roms as opposed to IPS patch files. I was wondering if they needed to be flagged for deletion due to this reason, since they're technically copyrighted roms... Just thought i'd ask, i won't ask for mod power there because i wouldn't know where everything belonged for a lot of stuff, but i'll try to help flag some stuff if i notice it needs fixing.


----------



## Another World (Dec 30, 2010)

yeah, if its a rom flag it.

-another world


----------



## granville (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok, will do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow, there are a lot more than i initially thought. The GBA romhacking section is infested with prepatched hacked Pokemon roms. That's not good... I have to extract each file separately to see whether there's a rom or a patch file inside. Most are turning out to be roms. Bleh. >_


----------



## Another World (Dec 30, 2010)

thanks for taking the time to find that out. =).

-another world


----------



## granville (Dec 30, 2010)

No problem, but i'm still finding even more uploaded commercial roms, this time in the game saves section. I'll go through a few more categories and try to sift through all the bullshit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ANNNND even more in the gba homebrew games section...figures. Actually, i guess i shouldn't even be talking about this, it gives too much attention to the matter. *flags*


----------



## Urza (Dec 30, 2010)

As probably the person most familiar with Filetrip aside from Costello, I agree that several sections are huge, unusable messes. Look in any of the slot-1 cart loader directories for example, and prepare to have no idea what the fuck is happening. I've proposed some solutions which would likely solve several of these issues, however, like most of us, Costello has a life outside of GBAtemp and Filetrip. As such he hasn't had a chance to implement them.



			
				Rydian said:
			
		

> Yes I know staff doesn't have the time for this crap, but could users have a way to vote on files, and down votes would lower placement in search results, or something like that?
> Honestly doesn't seem like a particularly effective solution, trusting the mob to do work (and not game it) instead of fixing the core problems.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Another World @ Dec 29 2010, 07:26 PM) gba and nds are pretty well organized except for a few files outside the new category headings. i was very adamant about keeping those areas organized on the old system, when the files were moved over to filetrip they pretty much stayed that way. when i find a file outside of a group i fix it. i also try to add readme information for files hosted years ago as well as change logs. i also add old versions of files which were missing from the start.


We still have about 400 games which still need to be properly sorted.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd like to reinforce Urza's point, as most sections really are hard to navigate.
Perhaps one solution would be to grant power to trusted members on filetrip, independent of GBAtemp status?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, filetrip doesn't look that bad... until you actually go into it and look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd be willing to spend some time in the next few days to clean it up if you all would let me.
I mean hell, I'd just be deleting 3/4ths of the content anyways as it's a ton of duplicates.

After all the shot's been deleted perhaps we can get some recategorization done?


----------



## Another World (Dec 31, 2010)

report dupes and we will delete them. report category changes and we will move the files. i don't think that granting users the ability to moderate is a good idea, no offense to trusted users.

-another world


----------



## Rydian (Dec 30, 2010)

Specifically the DS cheats section.
It's so full of so many slightly-modified cheat files for so much crap nobody cares about that it's hard to find the real stuff.

I mean I could list examples, but it's almost everything.  Am I the only one that feels this way?

Yes I know staff doesn't have the time for this crap, but could users have a way to vote on files, and down votes would lower placement in search results, or something like that?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 31, 2010)

Am I allowed to flag something for being useless?  Like the 4,844,558 cheat databases for the R4, all of which are superseded by the official gbatemp database?


----------



## Mazor (Dec 31, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Am I allowed to flag something for being useless?


Yes, Flag->Delete this file->Give specific reason for deletion in dialog.


----------



## smallyfish (Dec 31, 2010)

Is there other net for cheat files other than cheats.gbatemp.net?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 31, 2010)

cheats.gbatemp.net links to a forum where people post codes, so if you don't want to wait for the database to get updated you can just grab them from there

If you're looking for codes to cheat online, we don't condone that.


----------



## Another World (Dec 31, 2010)

with the r4 cheats, i think that we should get costello involved. we currently have to do things one file at a time. i don't want to delete or disable 1,000 files 1 at a time.

-another world


----------



## Urza (Dec 31, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> we currently have to do things one file at a time. i don't want to delete or disable 1,000 files 1 at a time.


No? You can perform operations on multiple file groups in one category at a time.

In addition to this, there are less than 400 cheat file groups _total_. As I assume some amount of them will remain, it really doesn't seem like a particularly difficult task.


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 8, 2011)

This account has uploaded 4014 files in one day. Probably with some kind of script.
I can see he has duplicated a lot of files included all ez5 kernels already uploaded by FAST6191 and i.

If a moderator can get an eye or two on this.
Thanks.


----------



## Minox (Jan 8, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> This account has uploaded 4014 files in one day. Probably with some kind of script.
> I can see he has duplicated a lot of files included all ez5 kernel already uploaded by FAST6191 and i.
> 
> If a moderator can get an eye or two on this.
> Thanks.


Not needed, Costello was the one who helped him do that.


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 8, 2011)

No need ? we keep duplicate files ?
I don't get the point.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dupe => http://filetrip.net/f18825-ez5kernel-11th-01-2007.html
dupe => http://filetrip.net/f18748-ez5-kernel-1-86h.html

Original files => http://filetrip.net/f23454-EZ5-Kernel-2-0-RC19.html


----------



## Minox (Jan 8, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> No need ? we keep duplicate files ?
> I don't get the point.


Right, I misunderstood you. Yeah, that might need to be looked at.

What I meant was the Costello was the one who helped him upload his collection of firmware files in so short time.


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 8, 2011)

Ah ! ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I understand, but now we have probably a lot of duplicate files.

edit : I just edited my previous post. Added some link to those dupe.


----------

